# Rapid Model 44 Floor Corker



## Norske (Feb 18, 2015)

Well I was hoping to purchase a semi automatic corker this year, but alas, I may have to wait a bit. In the meantime, I'd like to step up from the Italian floor corkers and was wondering if anyone has one of the Rapid 44 corkers and would like to hear their thoughts.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2015)

Please give us a link to it


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2015)

Never mind, I looked it up and know which one it is. The cost is between $2100 - $2500. I am familiar with it. If you offered either to me for free, I would take the Italian. Wait till you can spring for a pneumatic corker. Save your money.


----------



## Norske (Feb 18, 2015)

Appreciate your advice very much. I guess I'll have to break the news to my wife that she will have to work one more instead of retiring this year.......


----------



## richmke (Feb 18, 2015)

I got the Rapid 14 off CL. Awesome corker.
http://www.thevintnervault.com/index.php?p=view_product&product_id=3771

I never used the Italian, so I can't compare. From what I read, on the Italian, the thing that pushes in the cork swings on an arc. With the Rapid, it pushes straight down. Also, the Italian has occasional issues with synthetic cork (scores them). That is not a problem with the Rapid.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2015)

The Rapid 14 is an awesome machine also for about 1/3 of the price. Yes, I would recommend that one over the Italian.


----------

